# Comme deux et deux font quatre



## Corsicum

_Comme deux et deux font quatre = ?_
Connaissez vous une expression typique avec des chiffres...ou autres ?
Grazie


----------



## matoupaschat

Corsicum, mon cher ami, il me semble que tes demandes deviennent par trop générales . Et puis, tu viens de donner la réponse toi-même dans un autre thread ! Si tu as une idée derrière la tête, précise un peu, qu'on puisse limiter le champ des recherches et ne pas te renvoyer à la lecture *intégrale* du Treccani  . 
Mon pauvre, je plaisante, je n'oserais infliger cela à personne, même à mon pire ennemi  !
Bien amicalement .


----------



## mishyp

Non so se può aiutarti, ma in italiano si dice "fare due più due" per indicare il fatto che qualcuno arriva a una conclusione logica molto evidente partendo dai fatti.
Per esempio: l'ho visto uscire dal ristorante e poco dopo ho visto uscire lei, e ho fatto due più due. _(ho capito che erano insieme)_
La semplicità del calcolo sottintende che il ragionamento non è così complesso, che lo capirebbe chiunque.

Un'altra espressione è "se due più due fa quattro", che significa un po' la stessa cosa, ma descrive il ragionamento dal punto di vista della conclusione e non di chi ragiona.
Esempio: ho visto uscire lui e poco dopo ho visto uscire lei. Se due più due fa quattro, quei due stanno insieme. _(se non mi sbaglio, se le cose sono come sembrano)_

Quest'ultima spiegazione è poco chiara, lo so, ma non riesco a spiegarmi meglio. Forse qualcun altro interverrà.


----------



## Corsicum

matoupaschat said:


> il me semble que tes demandes deviennent par trop générales


Je me suis mal exprimé, il me semble que c’est le contraire, c’est très précis, il y a deux notions complètement différentes _« l’évidence »_ et la _« rapidité_ », voici ce que je comprend :

_Comme deux et deux font quatre = c’est évident comme deux et deux font quatre = ? _( je ne connais pas l’équivalent en Italien)

_En moins de deux = très rapidement = in quattro e quattr*'*otto_. (Je ne connais que cet équivalent assez trivial en Italien)
 
Merci à tous les deux


----------



## mishyp

Non conosco altre espressioni con i numeri, soltanto: è chiaro come il sole.


----------



## patrovytt

Corsicum said:


> _Comme deux et deux font quatre = ?_
> Connaissez vous une expression typique avec des chiffres...ou autres ?
> Grazie


Ma devono avere attinenza  con quella da te proposta?
Altrimenti, esiste l'espressione "... a carte quarantotto"...


----------



## simenon

Ma vanno bene tutte le espressioni con numeri indipendentemente dal significato?
Mi viene in mente:"Abbiamo fatto trenta, possiamo fare trentuno" (o: Chi ah fatto trenta può fare trentuno), che significa (più o meno) che una volta fatto quasi tutto tanto vale fare un altro sforzo e completare l'opera.


----------

